# Parole carine per la vulva - Tender words for vagina



## zero

So che "fica" e' usato spesso, ma la trovo un po' volgare. E devo dire che la traduzione inglese che si vede sempre; "c***" e' davvero una parola offensiva in inglese americano. Fra uomini si usa, ma poco. E' il peggiorativo piu' forte contro le donne. E non la direi mai davanti una donna, anche se la pensavo.

Communque, la domanda iniziale; quale sono le parole belle e carine, o che fanno ridere un po'?

Per esempio, in inglese americano si usa "pussy" molto spesso. A me non e' molto forte, ma per qualche gente lo e'. Mi piace "coochie" e la mia ex preferisce "thingy."

Che ne pensate?

Grazie, Z


----------



## fastidio83

zero said:
			
		

> Ragazze, dammi qualche parola che vi piace sentire.  "Topo?"
> 
> So che "fica" e' usato spesso, ma la trovo un po' volgare. E devo dire che la traduzione inglese che si vede sempre; "c***" e' davvero una parola offensiva in inglese americano. Fra uomini si usa, ma poco. E' il peggiorativo piu' forte contro le donne. E non la direi mai davanti una donna, anche se la pensavo.
> 
> Communque, la domanda iniziale; quale sono le parole belle e carine, o che fanno ridere un po'?
> 
> Per esempio, in inglese americano si usa "pussy" molto spesso. A me non e' molto forte, ma per qualche gente lo e'. Mi piace "coochie" e la mia ex preferisce "thingy."
> 
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> Grazie, Z



Non so cosa ne pensi il moderatore di questo argomento...
In italiano ci sono parecchi sinonimi per quella parola. tantissime sono, poi, le forme dialettali...quella che mi fa più ridere nel mio dialetto(veneto)-e mi limiterò a questa-è "mona" ,specialmente perchè in tante nazioni e penso anche negli USA è un nome femminile.


----------



## erick

fastidio83 said:
			
		

> Non so cosa ne pensi il moderatore di questo argomento...


Direi che è importante conoscere queste parole, anzi importantissimo per evitare i problema.  Permettetemi a raccontarvi una storia _vera_ che mi è successa durante il mio soggiorno in Italia.  Ho studiato l'italiano alla università per solo un semestre, e mi sono trasferito a Firenze per fare un home stay ed imparare la lingua.  Ho vissuto con una donna di 70 anni e la prima sera a casa sua mi ha chiesto tante cose ... una domanda: una descrizione della mia casa in California.  Nel mio giardino ho un albero di ficho, che in inglese si chiama "fig."  Pensavo che fosse un nome femminile ed ho aggiunto la lettera "a".  Molto logico, no?  Quindi ho detto a questa signora, "a casa mia abbiamo un albero di figa."  «COSA?!  Spiegami che cosa è!»  Potete immaginare la mia descrizione: "è una frutta che si apre così (ho fatto un gesto di aprire un ficho) e si mangia la parte rossa dentro."  Oddio, aveva una faccia scioccata mentre continuavo con quest'errore innocente.  Poi ho aggiunto, "comunque mi piacciono le fighe e mi diverto mangiarle."  Settimane dopo ho imparato il significato di "figa" e mi sono sentito imbarazzato.  Avrei potuto evitare questa situazione tremenda se qualcuno mi avesse insegnato queste parole.  E' peggio rimanere ignorante di queste parole che imparare tutte le parole, anche se sono "cattive", di una lingua.  Sul serio anch'io dovrei imparare queste parole, e non voglio essere ancora ignorante.  Ma dai, siamo adulti, non abbassate questa discussione a un thread volgare ed immaturo.


----------



## Andre Balian

_Topo_ is funny!  _Pussy_ is derived from pussycat, or gatto, so it's funny that you would use mouse.  

There aren't too many words we use in AE, and as you stated, _pussy_ is used very often.  

Others:
Beaver, cooter, coochie, cunt, vag (pronounced to rhyme with badge), pussy, twat , ...

Lets hear some italian words now.

We have "mona" and "topo".  There must be others.


----------



## Jana337

fastidio83 said:
			
		

> Non so cosa ne pensi il moderatore di questo argomento...


Eccolo:


> Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.


Erick l'ha spiegato benissimo. 

Ci sono tanti thread del genere in questi forum. Se ci si comporta, i moderatori non intervengono.

Jana


----------



## xoe

Tante grazie a erick!

Ho fatto proprio la stessa stupidaggine quando abitavo in Italia, e "imbarazzata" non era sufficiente a descrivere la mia vergogna. . . dovrebbe succedere abbastanza spesso cogli americani, chi, quando non conosciamo una parola, abbiamo la tendenza di aggiungere il "a" o "o" a la parola inglese . . .


----------



## V52

Dear friends 
all italians make abroad the same mistake when they have to go "to the beach"  ...  It happens. Anyway a nice word  for this anatomic part in italian? 
"passerina"  "pisellina"   can be  sufficient. I'll stop here, the topic is anyway too complicate to avoid embarassments...
Vitt52


----------



## rom_itn

"Farfallina"
A guy was telling us a story today and I'm pretty sure he was refering to what we are talking about  . 
But not sure if it's used all around the country, perhaps only in Naples
Ciao
Rom


----------



## fastidio83

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> _Topo_ is funny!  _Pussy_ is derived from pussycat, or gatto, so it's funny that you would use mouse.
> 
> There aren't too many words we use in AE, and as you stated, _pussy_ is used very often.
> 
> Others:
> Beaver, cooter, coochie, cunt, vag (pronounced to rhyme with badge), pussy, twat , ...
> 
> Lets hear some italian words now.
> 
> We have "mona" and "topo".  There must be others.



Andre, it's topa and not topo because the latter it's a male name.
It happened that some tourist ( i had a little grocery shop on a beach) ask me for some figa.
It is very funny how normal Finn phrases in italian are obscene and viceversa.
I'll provide some noums then for the topic we are speaking about:gnocca(in veneto), vagina, topina, patata, mona(in veneto),passera, fagiana,prugna,fiorellino( it's a sweety one you could use with the fiancée),frice(in friulano, you pronounce as free+c'è) e pelose( in friulano as well, and you translate it as "pelosa").
then every dialect as at least a couple of synonyms.


----------



## alahay

erick said:
			
		

> Direi che è importante conoscere queste parole, anzi importantissimo per evitare i problema.  Permettetemi a raccontarvi una storia _vera_ che mi è successa durante il mio soggiorno in Italia...



Troppo forte!  Non riesco ad immaginare un albero di fighe e non so come si e' riuscita questa 70enne a visualizzarlo!

Mi capito' un colpo di scena simile a firenze quando ordinai una pizza e chiesi al barista di togliermela invece di tagliarmela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A+
Al


----------



## Drusillo

I like to call it "patonza", or "patonzina", and also my girlfrind likes these names.


----------



## Karol Martel

Hi, colleagues,

I'm not English neither Italian, but I wish to get knowledge about some sexual terms in both lagnuages.
First of all, the dictionaries say 'pussy' is vulgar, but my feeling is that it is rather tender (carressing) 
eqivalent of vagina. 
If I'm not right, what the most carressing term for vagina can be? In English and Italian?

Assuming the pussy is tender, can I use in Italian 'micia' ('micina') for that plaything?
I suppose the series: cat - gatto; pussy - gattina; gatto piccolo = micio, gattina piccola carina = micia (micina). 

With kind regards
Karol Martel


----------



## danalto

Patatina, I'd say.


----------



## pandinorombante

I totally go for Danalto's suggestion, "patatina" is one of the most used words for that, if not the most at all. In any case take a loot at post number 9, it's pretty exhaustive!


----------



## nikis

erick said:


> Direi che è importante conoscere queste parole, anzi importantissimo per evitare i problema. Permettetemi a raccontarvi una storia _vera_ che mi è successa durante il mio soggiorno in Italia. Ho studiato l'italiano alla università per solo un semestre, e mi sono trasferito a Firenze per fare un home stay ed imparare la lingua. Ho vissuto con una donna di 70 anni e la prima sera a casa sua mi ha chiesto tante cose ... una domanda: una descrizione della mia casa in California. Nel mio giardino ho un albero di ficho, che in inglese si chiama "fig." Pensavo che fosse un nome femminile ed ho aggiunto la lettera "a". Molto logico, no? Quindi ho detto a questa signora, "a casa mia abbiamo un albero di figa." «COSA?! Spiegami che cosa è!» Potete immaginare la mia descrizione: "è una frutta che si apre così (ho fatto un gesto di aprire un ficho) e si mangia la parte rossa dentro." Oddio, aveva una faccia scioccata mentre continuavo con quest'errore innocente. Poi ho aggiunto, "comunque mi piacciono le fighe e mi diverto mangiarle." Settimane dopo ho imparato il significato di "figa" e mi sono sentito imbarazzato. Avrei potuto evitare questa situazione tremenda se qualcuno mi avesse insegnato queste parole. E' peggio rimanere ignorante di queste parole che imparare tutte le parole, anche se sono "cattive", di una lingua. Sul serio anch'io dovrei imparare queste parole, e non voglio essere ancora ignorante. Ma dai, siamo adulti, non abbassate questa discussione a un thread volgare ed immaturo.


 
Scusate ho le lacrime agli occhi....

A parte questo concordo con Danalto e Pandirombante.


----------



## london calling

Karol Martel said:


> First of all, the dictionaries say 'pussy' is vulgar, but my feeling is that it is rather tender (carressing) Tender and caressing???!!! You must be joking!
> equivalent of vagina.
> If I'm not right, what the most carressing term for vagina can be? In English and Italian? We often use the expression "Lady Jane" (and the male equivalent is "John Thomas"), which come from _Lady Chatterley's Lover _by D.H. Lawrence, with children - I see danalto has suggested "patatina", which I think is a very good equivalent!
> 
> Assuming the pussy is tender, can I use in Italian 'micia' ('micina') for that plaything? No, definitely not and since when is a "vagina" a plaything??!!
> I suppose the series: cat - gatto; pussy - gattina; gatto piccolo = micio, gattina piccola carina = micia (micina). No, here they'd be used to mean sweetheart or something like that (I know a couple who call each other "micio" and "micia") not "pussy"!


----------



## Karol Martel

Better to ask than to enter into troubles. 

Tuttavia, si puo dire 'micia' per una gattina piccola?

Tanti auguri.
Karol Martel


----------



## pandinorombante

Karol Martel said:


> Better to ask than to enter into troubles.
> 
> Tuttavia, si puo dire 'micia' per una gattina piccola?
> 
> Tanti auguri.
> Karol Martel


 
Sì, certo, ma senza nessun riferimento a vagina!


----------



## nikis

raisetheflavour said:


> Ragazzi io credo che ci sia una differenza tra vulva e vagina, no? (oh dear!)


 

Non credo che la domanda avesse fini ginecologici, e quindi nessuna necessità di ulteriori chiarimenti per quanto riguarda la differenza che tu riporti.


----------



## london calling

Karol Martel said:


> Better to ask than to enter into troubles. Very true! I think we've saved you from some _serious _trouble! Seriously, be very careful when using "pussy" meaning vagina in English: I personally can only just about accept it as a joke from very good friends!
> 
> Tuttavia, si puo dire 'micia' per una gattina piccola?
> 
> Tanti auguri. Same to you!
> Karol Martel


_Micia, micetta, micina_.........._miciona_, if she's a big fat cat like Garfield!


----------



## Rory Melough

I've heard "little flower" / "flower" used in a really euphemistic sense to mean this, but it's almost childish....


----------



## cerchi

In Naples we say "patata" but there's and old saying, very funny, it's "chella ca' guarda 'nterra" = "the thing that faces to the ground", definition corresponding to the number 6 of the "smorfia napoletana".


----------



## raisetheflavour

Ecco rimaniamo in tema; a parte le belle paroline per patatina, gattina, carciofina and God knows what else, c'e` una grande  differenza tra *vulva* e *vagina* (ginecologia o non) because *vulva (Italian informal;* monte di venere*)* is the outer part of a woman's sexual organs. (I repeat, *outer part)*
Thank you


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao RTF,
In questa discussione, come è già stato sottolineato, parliamo solo di vezzeggiativi e non già di distinzioni anatomiche/ginecologiche.
Siamo d'accordo che la faccenda riguarda il sesso femminile e che non c'è necessità di ulteriori precisazioni al riguardo.

Grazie per la collaborazione.


----------



## Lorena1970

Hallo everybody!
Ciao London! I am not sure to agree with you about "micia", because "la micia" is used as teneder word for vagina. Isn't it used in Salerno? Maybe it is only common in north of Italy...?
---


----------



## saltapicchio

A Roma puoi dire "sorchetta" , che è un diminutivo di "sorca" ossia femmina del "sorcio" (rat). 

La cosa particolare in italiano (e nei vari dialetti) è che spesso c'è la piena identificazione tra il nome dell'organo sessuale femminile e la femmina stessa. Bella topa, bella gnocca, bella sorca, bella patonza non significano altro che bella femmina (non donna, perché da queste definizioni sparisce del tutto la componente "persona" mentre rimane quella sessuale).

Probabilmente, almeno per la mia esperienza, il nomignolo più usato in età infantile è "patatina". Comunque non temete, se al ristorante chiedete delle patatine fritte non ci saranno problemi, se alla vostra vicina di tavolo chiedete di passargli la patatina qualche problema potrebbe anche nascere.


----------



## london calling

Lorena1970 said:


> Hallo everybody!
> Ciao London! I am not sure to agree with you about "micia", because "la micia" is used as teneder word for vagina. Isn't it used in Salerno? Maybe it is only common in north of Italy...? I've never heard it here in the south, but if you use it in the north, well....think of my freinds who call each other "micio" and micia"!


----------



## clearcross

*Nuova domanda
*​
*H*allo everybody,
how do you british mums say patatina (to name the private parts) to a litlle girl?
*I* know there must be millions of ways to name it, *I*'d just like to know a nice but still common one. 
*T*hanks


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao clearcross,



clearcross said:


> how do you british mums say _patatina_ (to name the private parts) to a litlle girl?


Sono stati avanzati dei suggerimenti in questi due messaggi:





Andre Balian said:


> There aren't too many words we use in AE, and as you stated, _pussy_ is used very often.
> 
> Others:
> Beaver, cooter, coochie, cunt, vag (pronounced to rhyme with badge), pussy, twat , ...


e:





Vampire Rockstar said:


> I've heard "little flower" / "flower" used in a really euphemistic sense to mean this, but it's almost childish....


Ma trattandosi della ricerca di un termine da usare con una bimba piccola, è opportuno attendere chiarimenti.


----------



## london calling

Angel.Aura said:


> Ma trattandosi della ricerca di un termine da usare con una bimba piccola, è opportuno attendere chiarimenti.


Nel mio post ce n'era un altro: lo usava mia madre con me da piccola - Lady Jane.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Scusa, Jo, mi era sfuggito


----------



## Hermocrates

Angel.Aura said:


> Ma trattandosi della ricerca di un termine da usare con una bimba piccola, è opportuno attendere chiarimenti.



For instance, let me point out that the aforementioned term "beaver" is not a word you'd use with a little girl!


----------



## clearcross

i'm not looking for something special, just the female equivalent for "willie"...


----------



## Hermocrates

clearcross said:


> i'm not looking for something special, just the female equivalent for "willie"...



Ciao clearcross... non hai letto la risposta di Angel.Aura e london calling che ti hanno scritto? 

Due espressioni adatte nel parlare con una bambina sono state dati prima, no?



Vampire Rockstar said:


> I've heard "little flower" / "flower" used in a really euphemistic sense to mean this, but it's almost childish....





london calling said:


> Nel mio post ce n'era un altro: lo usava mia madre con me da piccola - Lady Jane.



Poi il fatto è che (forse con le bambine più che con i maschietti) nel baby-talk ogni famigliola si inventa un suo lessico... Se vuoi puoi trovare altre parole andandoti a leggere cos'hanno scritto altri genitori in queste pagine web:

Qui - Qua - Lì - Là

Comunque "flower"/"little flower" sembra abbastanza gettonato.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Alla luce dei link proposti, riassumerei così:

- pee-pee 
- wee-wee
- ding-dong
- yoni
- [little] flower
- Lady Jane

Am I right?


----------



## comesospesa

cosa c'è di volgare nel nominare la vagina?O di imbarazzante? 

mah!

Comunque direi patata. Io la chiamo cosi' quando ne parlo con amici/amiche.  
like...those pants are too tight, my patata hurts, might be a good example

Figa/fica è volgare ma non terribile. Direi che è piuttosto usato, soprattutto nelle espressioni eating someone's pussy (leccare la figa) o se sei in una situazione intima, if you know what I mean...
Patata is not gonna really turn your lady on 


fiorellino è per le bimbe piccole, non credo che qualcuna di piu' di 10 anni usi questo termine 
(I actually hope that...)

Patonza è simpatico 
Credo che originariamente sia dialettale.

I still didn't find any equivalent in AE. I usually refer to it as pussy. is that ok?


----------



## Blackman

Bernarda
Ferita
Cosina
Fregna
Taschina
*Frittella*
Albicocca
Boschetto
Paccioccia/o
Culina

e poi vale la pena dare un'occhiata qui, credetemi.....

http://web.mclink.it/MC4491/lei.htm


C'è ne sono di veramente incredibili, ma _*primo canale ( TV )*_ le batte tutte in my view.


----------



## macforever

@Blackman
Hai una cultura vasta e poliedrica.
Mi hai fatto cadere dalla sedia dalle risate.
Ciao


----------



## Blackman

Arrossisco in silenzio.

Grazie a te.


----------



## Lorena1970

@ Blackman: Link davvero pregevole...! Concordo sul primato al "primo canale" ma anche "tragica ferita" è alquanto curioso...perché "tragica"...? Oh che ci sarà mai di così tragico nella povera "lei"...?!!! Soprassediamo su "bistecca col pelo", va'...


----------



## pizza

yes in italian patatina may be not rude or vulgar
 i mean when i change the nappy to my two years old baby i always says: ti lavo la patatina, how do you say in english? down there? so I'll tell this in english to my child because vagina, .. it sounds strange and rude to me

pizza


----------



## london calling

pizza said:


> yes in italian patatina may be not rude or vulgar
> i mean when i change the nappy to my two years old baby i always says: ti lavo la patatina, how do you say in english? down there? so I'll tell this in english to my child because vagina, .. it sounds strange and rude to me
> 
> pizza


Se leggi i post sopra, ci sono diversi suggerimenti già....vedi l'ultima di Angel.aura, per esempio.


----------



## fox71

Voto per "topa/topina" e "passera/passerina"!


----------



## cybermac78

V52 said:


> Dear friends
> all italians make abroad the same mistake when they have to go "to the beach"  ...  It happens. Anyway a nice word  for this anatomic part in italian?
> "passerina"  "pisellina"   can be  sufficient. I'll stop here, the topic is anyway too complicate to avoid embarassments...
> Vitt52




"Patata" ,exactly like the vegetable, is also very valuable too


----------



## pebblespebbles

Hi,
I read the previous nicknames in this thread used to say "female willie" to a child :little flowers, Lady Jane, ding-dong, wee-wee, pee-pee.
Before reading this thread I started using "little butterfly"... Is that understandable in childish English ? Otherwise I'll change to "little flower".
In Italian, when I was a child,  my mum called it "passerina/passerotta", and my grandmother "scatolina".


----------

